# Expired visa - now what?



## DoctorJ (Aug 11, 2009)

I moved to Lisbon from the States for work in February, and the bureaucracy involved in assembling my residence visa application has taken substantially longer than expected. Now my initial temporary stay visa has expired. Assuming I get all the necessary paperwork and permits in order, is SEF going to even allow me to apply for the residence visa, or am I going to be deported when I show up at the office?


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

From experience - the is very different from the USA where they might hog tie you and take you to the border or worse. (kidding) :usa:

If you have all of your documents with you when you go, it will probably be OK. You would have been wise to ask for an extension before your temp stay was expired. Portugal will usually allow a stay - even on passport - for up to 1 year. I offer this as only a general statement and from my own experience since I do not know all of your circumstances. By the way, what type of police check did you get - State Police or Federal(FBI)?

Best of luck and post again with an update please.


----------

